# Polka Dot Plant info



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

Was at the local hardware store (you know the orange one) and picked up a Polka Dot plant for $0.99. did a search on dendorboard and didn't really find anything. Are these ok for viv's?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I planted one in a new viv a month or so ago. Seems to be doing fine, although it's getting a little lanky, leading me to belive it likes lower humidity, higher light or both.
Had some real pretty flowers for a while too!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like you got some type of hypoestes. They do ok in terrariums for a little while. They really need good ventilation to thrive and rot easily in high humidity. 

Justin


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've gotten these little pots in the past, I love the variety of hypoestes you get in them! I've kept them in screen topped frog tanks (tanks with at least some ventilation) and they were fine (I probibly wouldn't recomend them in a glass topped no ventilation tank though). They do get lanky, a bit of this is the plant (I've seen them, or something exactlylike them, in costa rica, they are just lanky compared to something like fittonia), but a bit more light and nipping the new buds at the top will cause them to bush out more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Since my terrarium will be a closed top, it won't be put in...but keep it indoors.


----------

